# Just kinda stumbled in....



## Bahamuta (Sep 1, 2006)

I found this site while looking for help on breaking techniques since my school really doesn't practice or promote it alot, and here I am. I am in love with martial arts, and I know there is a wealth of knowledge here that I cant wait to take advantage of and learn. Hope to meet everyone and be an outstanding member to the community.



AJ


----------



## Drac (Sep 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...A lot of us have found this place by accident and now its like a second home..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Glad you found us ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 1, 2006)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome aboard!


----------



## RichK (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, you should be able to find what you are looking for.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

There are plenty of threads about breaking - if you put "breaking" into the search feature (in the blue bar, toward the right) you should be able to find lots of stuff - enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## pstarr (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome.  I'm sure you get some good feedback from your inquiries here!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------

